# PªWª Foros en castellano

## PollO

Es un tema esto de los foros en castellano haber si generamos un buen trafico en el, solo esto, nos vemos por aqui.

----------

## Javi

si que es cierto que es un tema esto del foro en castellano sin embargo parece que genera poco trafico al menos de momento bueno pues solo esto

----------

## sio2

 *PollO wrote:*   

> Es un tema esto de los foros en castellano haber si generamos un buen trafico en el, solo esto, nos vemos por aqui.

 

La verdad es que sí, ¡nos alcanzan los franceses!  :Wink: 

----------

## krusty_ar

esto no es para generar discordias, pero no le veo la utilidad a un foro en castellano (o en ningun otro idioma), el problema es que la información esta duplicada. ahora, no digo que haya que eliminarlo, sirve para crear una comunidad de usuarios hispanoparlantes, y tal vez para los (espero que pocos) que no saben o no les gusta el ingles. 

para evitar el problema de la repetición de temas lo mejor sería hacer que un traductor funcione relativamente bien

Saludos, Lucas

----------

## Javi

Pues nada chaval, ponte a ello. Haz tú un buen traductor, porque parece que sabes cómo. Yo desde luego no se, y parece que el resto de gente tampoco, porque aun no he visto un solo traductor decente en ningún lado. No sé qué aporta tu comentario.

Si ahora resulta que esto es información duplicada, pues tu mismo con tu mecanismo, que debe ser mas simple que el de un sonajero.

Eso de que puede haber gente que no le gusta o no sabe inglés, pues precisamente por eso, paleto, para eso existe este apartado del foro, así como existen el alemán, francés, etc etc. en los que por cierto no ha habido ningún patán como tú que haya solicitado (o sugerido) la eliminación del foro.

En fin, que eso, eres un paleto.

----------

## beta_test

vengan señores! pasen y vean!

empieza la temporada de gilipolleces antes de hora parece

krusty_ar, lo mejor de tu mensaje es lo de no generar discordias, eso ha estado bien tio,

ante todo, no generar discordias... y tal pascual..

acaso tenemos los demas usuarios hispano parlantes la culpa de tu diarrea mental?

si te gusta el ingles, pues follatelo tio! y no des la barrila con gilipolleces tamañas.

me olvidaba..

SIEGE HAIL HER KRUSTY_AR(SENICO POR COMPASION... PLEASE!)

----------

